# Alexander Towing



## woodyj

*woodyj*

no responce from previous my fault proberbly. enquiring about alexander towing company liverpool 1960 1970 working on this computer thing need all the help i can get


----------



## K urgess

I've deleted the email address from the title of your post, Woody.
This is site policy so that you don't get a lot of unwanted emails from spammers. The Personal Message (PM) system is the best way to make contact.
I've also moved your post into the tug forum.
Regards
Kris


----------



## woodyj

ta la woody


----------



## graham

try swanseadocks.co.uk good photos and a article on alexander towing co regards graham


----------



## KYRENIA

Woody try tugtalk.co.uk plenty of info and pictures of Alexandra Towing.
(Alexanders were London tugowners of Sun tugs)
Cheers John.


----------



## K urgess

It would appear that www.tugtalk.co.uk is still under construction but it gives a link to the webmaster for emails so you might get a reply.


----------



## ddraigmor

Sent PM with details of the book regarding Alex;s history.

Jonty


----------



## woodyj

thanks for your replies the reason for 1960 1970 years i worked for the liverpool based part of the company late 60s jonty i bought the book you mentiond a good read only problem no fleet list woodyj


----------



## BillH

woodyj said:


> thanks for your replies the reason for 1960 1970 years i worked for the liverpool based part of the company late 60s jonty i bought the book you mentiond a good read only problem no fleet list woodyj


A detailed illustrated fleet list of the Group is in preparation for release soon on CD
Unfortunately, under the rules of this site I am unable to provide any further information.
Bill


----------



## KYRENIA

a.google search for tugtalk will take you to the site.
John.


----------



## todd

*Alexandra towing fleet Liverpool (about 1961)*

NAME   BUILT TONSgross HP   ENGINES
ALFRED 1937 215 1000 SR
BRAMLEY MOORE 1922 217 850 SR
CANADA 1951 237 1200 SR
COBURG 1934 200 950 SR
CROSBY 1937 215 1000 SR
EGERTON(T) 1911 272 900 SR
FLYING BREEZE(T) 1913 387 750 SR
FORMBY 1951 237 1200 SR
HORNBY 1936 201 1000 SR
HUSKISSON 1934 201 1000 SR
NELSON 1935 192 1000 SR
NORTH BEACH 1956 219 1050 SR
NORTH BUOY 1958 219 1050 SR
NORTH END 1957 206 1050 SR
NORTH ISLE 1959 205 1350 M
NORTH LIGHT 1956 206 1050 SR
NORTH LOCH 1959 205 1350 M
NORTH QUAY 1956 219 1050 SR
NORTH ROCK 1956 219 1050 SR
NORTH WALL 1959 219 1050 SR
SALTHOUSE 1935 192 1000 SR
TRAFALGAR 1906 149 600 SR
WALLASEY 1954 200 950 SR
WAPPING 1936 201 1000 SR

This is the Liverpool Fleet List as of 1961 ish...The list I have is not dated and I am going by memory.(From 1959 to 9172 I sailed with Alex towing.)
I hope this will help ?

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

Marconi Sahib said:


> It would appear that www.tugtalk.co.uk is still under construction but it gives a link to the webmaster for emails so you might get a reply.


You will find tugtalk at http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/index.asp?ref=log


----------



## AndyJohannessen

I don't know which book you have Woody, "Taking the Strain" or "Blow Five".I ask because there is a full fleet list in "Blow Five" up to 1975.
I can scan and e-mail to you if you would like?
Just pm me with e-mail addy.

Regards

Andy.


----------



## woodyj

addy thanks when iwork out how to do pm things will fall into place still working on computer confidence blow five sounds good bought taking the strain a few years ogo thanks to everybody for your replies


----------



## woodyj

todd first boat alfred w gaunt skipper i think last boat nelson now on a sandbank in the river mersey


----------



## baldyman26

well done dad !!!! you can finally use the computer thing


----------



## Ken Berry

Hi All,
Have been away for a while.I'm on about The Alexander Towing Co.My G/Dad was Captain on the "Bramley Moore" before,during and just after WW2.I know he signed his Employment Agreement 26th,June 1926, 6 pound 6 shillings a week.10% bonus on all ships when he was in Command,plus 1 weeks holiday a year.Most of the records were destroyed when the Offices burnt out during the blitzes.Low and behold the 1911 Census comes out and here he is Master on the "Waterloo".He has written the Census form for all the crew and himself.The 1901 Cesus shows him as a Frieght Clerk in Bootle Liverpool.So how in 10 years would he get from a Freight Clerk to Master of the Waterloo.Have had some explanations starting as Cook and working his was through the ranks.I am also trying to get photos of the "Waterloo" of which I have none.The "Bramley Moore" I have two one of her steaming on the Mesey by herself but quite small,reckon its him behind the canvas Bridge.The other one was from Carol of Reflections.The "BM" is stern Tug on the Mauretania going between docks.Any help would be more than appreciated.Best Regards Ken B


----------



## AndyJohannessen

Woody,
I've mailed that fleet list to you, hope you can open the attatchments ok.any probs just mail me.

Kind regards

andy.


----------

